# Poof! Unhappy!



## DeadMetal (Aug 29, 2011)

My Wife and I have been together for about 3 years and have a two year old daughter. We have no major problems, have a lot in common and I love her more than anything (other than our daughter.) Just tonight she told me that she is no longer happy with me and though she still "loves" me, desires freedom. Don't get me wrong, I'm in no way controlling. In fact, if anything I'd say I'm too indecisive. I think the reason she wants to be free is because our marriage and parenthood stripped her of her chance to be "young and free." I need help. The very thought of losing her is just too much. For the past couple of hours I could barely function, except to cry and blow my nose (feel free to call me a wimp.)


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Ahhhhh...... The "I love you but not in love with you" speech.

Is there evidence of an affair going on? 90 % of the time these words are spoken, it's a bid red flag to an affair.

Go to the men's forum and read up on Nice Guys.
Go to marriedmansexlife.com and read up on getting ypur balls back. The crying and pleading to your wife is not helping.

Go here and check up on the 180....
Marriage Builders® Discussion Forums: Divorce busting 180 degree list

I'd go 180 on her, tell her she can have her freedom if that's what she wants, tell her to go get a lawyer, and then sit down and discuss budgets of separated single parents. And talk about custody schedules.

She needs to snap out of her funk. Or her fog, if she's thinking of or presently cheating. She may be in a "grass is greener" mode of thought. But really, how free is she going to be when single parenting kicks on. She will have less freedom. 

Go to those sites. Get more alpha in your blood. Don't get treated like a doormat. stop being indecisive. This is a big attraction killer. You need to be the man of the house. Go work on yourself...gym...hobbies...whatever. Focus on you and your daughter.

And post lots of questions here at this site. Lots of good people here to help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

Poof!

Most likely there is another person. Those words are so connected to the contrast effect of a new romance that we would be very surprised if there were not one.

Snoop.


----------

